# Back at it!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Boat issues solved. Learning new fish finders, fall getting close. Looking forward to cooler days! Fished downstream Saturday in an area known as Bogue Chitto. Tons of new areas to explore and caught about 12 crappie. Jigs and minnows. 8’ deep


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice shot.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's some impressive detail. Seems like you could see fish eh?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang glad you boated some on the new sled!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I think there was a crawfish on one of those limbs. That or some worm fisherman lost his rig.

That is really clear resolution.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Boat issues solved. Learning new fish finders, fall getting close. Looking forward to cooler days! Fished downstream Saturday in an area known as Bogue Chitto. Tons of new areas to explore and caught about 12 crappie. Jigs and minnows. 8’ deep


 Now I really have to get me one of those birds. When it cools off I hope to make up that way.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kevin
how far up in bogue chitto did you go? the channel is really crazy in that creek.

jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well.... that makes my Helix 5 look like short bus equipment.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jack2 said:


> kevin
> 
> how far up in bogue chitto did you go? the channel is really crazy in that creek.
> 
> ...




Rocky branch? I think. Never been past the mouth. Lotsa shallow water in there had me tightened up on the way out. Cool place


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Well.... that makes my Helix 5 look like short bus equipment.




Heck - all i really wanted was a new ff. The boat was just a bonus!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure beats the calculator screen you had before!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I think its cheating, Josh ya 2 of those. That should do ya.


----------

